

Cloud Predictions for the Next Generation Enterprise - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/cloud-predictions-for-the-next-generation-enterprise/

======
svjunkie
For a second, I thought this was an article about a new Star Trek series. And
yes, I can feel the downvotes coming.

~~~
arkitaip
You and me both. Then I realized this was covert bullshit bingo in progress.

